# Who here sees a psychologist?



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Who here sees a psychologist? (not to be mistaken with a psychiatrist) I have been seeing this one every week for the past 2 months. She is treating my OCD with ERP therapy. We talk for about 10 minutes then do exposures for the rest of the 50 minutes a session. I don't have to pay a dime to see her cause shes in an anxiety research hospital. They collect data on me and in return I get free treatment. I don't know how many sessions I get but as far as I know its until my OCD is in remission


----------



## anxiousgirl79 (May 20, 2010)

Dr House,

I see both a pyschiatrist and psychologist. I see the psychiatrist once a month, and the psychologist every two weeks. I am not doing Exposure Therapy, I am doing CBT. They are both in the same practice, which I like. I want to learn the coping skills I need so I don't have to be on medication any longer than necessary. My husband and I have been married for 5 years, and I really want to start a family, but I have to get off the meds first!

What do you think of Exposure Therapy?

Kaley


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

anxiousgirl79 said:


> Dr House,
> 
> I see both a pyschiatrist and psychologist. I see the psychiatrist once a month, and the psychologist every two weeks. I am not doing Exposure Therapy, I am doing CBT. They are both in the same practice, which I like. I want to learn the coping skills I need so I don't have to be on medication any longer than necessary. My husband and I have been married for 5 years, and I really want to start a family, but I have to get off the meds first!
> 
> ...


Exposure therapy is usually refering to the "B" part of CBT. Its the behavrioural part of the therapy. Exposure therapy IMO is the only way to achieve lasting permanent results for SA.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Ya, I see one but am thinking about not going any more feel like I am wasting her time where someone else would benefit from the hour - I also don't pay it's a free service provided for young people.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Last time I saw a psychologists with a PH.D was in 2005


----------

